# Getting my kids into deer hunting and archery. Need advice.



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

So I’ve been getting really into bow hunting the last couple of years and my kids, 9 and 11, have asked me to take them with me which I really like doing. I enjoy the bow season far more than gun season so that’s what I want to focus on with my kids. Ive taken my 9 year old son twice, and my daughter, 11, is asking to go now too. I think they see how much I like doing it and want to know what the hype is all about. I’ve taken my son a couple times now and we’ve had a couple close encounters, and he got to see me draw back on a buck that busted me before I could shoot while sitting on the ground with our backs to a big oak. He was pretty excited and is asking when can he shoot one. Im wondering when is the right age to get them a real bow and get them shooting and out hunting. I’ve heard of the mentored youth hunt but don’t know anything about it. Is it an early season hunt or just all times during regular bow or gun seasons? I’ve considered getting a crossbow for them thinking it will be easier for them but then i also thought that easy isn’t always the best way to do things. Maybe they should go through the struggles like we all did and make mistakes and learn the hard way. Is there a good inexpensive youth compound bow I should get them started with or is a crossbow the way to go for kids? I’m a novice at archery but want to learn more and so do they. The bow I’m shooting is an old Oneida aeroforce x-80 I got at a garage sale last year. I’ve taken three deer so far with it and just love shooting it. I’ve never shot a crossbow. Any advice, tips, or suggestions are very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Check out the bear Cruzer bow it's adjustable without a bow press for draw length and adjustable draw weight from 5-70#s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

mjh4 said:


> Check out the bear Cruzer bow it's adjustable without a bow press for draw length and adjustable draw weight from 5-70#s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Will do thanks!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I bought a crossbow for my 9 year old grandson to use to get his first deer. He had been practicing with a compound but didn't have the strength yet to pull enough poundage to kill a deer. I only had that season to work with him because his dad is in the air Force and were leaving for Italy for three years. It took very little practice for him to shoot it well and did get his first deer that season. He's hooked now and will be ready to go when they get back in 2020. A different situation than yours, just wanted to share my experience. Definitely don't leave out the daughter, I have all girls and they all can hunt.

Also check to see if there is an active 4H shooting sports group in your county. There are some great instructors with 4H. If there isn't a local group you might even consider starting one..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

9 and 11 years of age is perfect for getting them started in archery. At 10 my kids were shooting the bows that they would ultimately be hunting with when they were old enough to hunt. Back then 12 was the legal minimum. At 32, 28, and 25 they all still enjoy archery today.
If they can't handle the necessary poundage to hunt, you could get them into archery with compounds but let them hunt with a crossbow until ready with the compound.
My oldest son purchased a Diamond Archery Infinite Edge for my daughter-in-law this year and I have to day that I am really impressed!
https://www.cabelas.com/product/hun...e-edge-pro-mobuc-package/1943454.uts?slotId=2
<----<<<


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd say avoid the xbow with new hunters. Only my opinion of course but get them shooting vertical bows to become proficient, even if it's not a bow that would kill a deer. Move them up in poundage when they're ready. The personal satisfaction gleaned from killing a deer with a vertical bow will be much greater than a xbow for them.

I'm not against cross bows and if at some point in ones adult life they decide to switch from a vertical to xbow that is their decision and I'd support it but start the kids off with something they have to work at first.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Bow wise, I've also been impressed with the Diamond Infinite Edge series (pro, SB-1, etc). There are several brands making very adjustable bows. Have the kids shoot some different options if you have the chance. 

I'd look into joining an JOAD/AADP club. While it is not hunting, shooting your bow is fun and what you'd learn provides a solid foundation for shooting that translates to hunting. Both the kids and you can join together (depending on the club). 

My 10 yr old daughter loves JOAD. She is perfecting her shot with proper fundamentals, having fun earning achievement pins, and building strength so hopefully she can deer hunt with her vertical bow in the next year. 

You can find information on JOAD here: https://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/archers/junior-olympic-archery-development

Besides JOAD, S3DA is another option that aligns better with hunting, but clubs/schools are more limited. https://www.s3da.org/

To answer your other questions more specifically, mentored youth can hunt in any of the seasons as long as they qualify (there is a special youth weekend). The crossbow is a good option if you are strictly looking to quickly jump into hunting, but I personally agree with HUBBHUNTER.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I know when I was that age, just shooting a bow was the greatest thing on earth. I have people ask me what I enjoy more, shooting my bow or hunting. I say flip a coin. My daughters(6 and 3) beg me daily to go outside and shoot their bows(Longbows). I'll probably end up getting them a compound to use as they get to the age of being able to bow hunt, but as of right now, it's impossible for them not to smile when they're shooting their bows. 

Here's my oldest when she was 3yo:





Here she is this past summer at 6yo:













My regular days off are Tuesdays and Wednesdays, during the summer I take the girls out stump shooting and hiking every week. Then my wife takes them out on the regular weekends. We public land often and our stump shooting consists of shooting litter. The one with the most litter in their bag wins. 


A crossbow will never be an option.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks guys I appreciate the advice. Gvdoc your daughter is a great shot! Thanks for sharing your videos! 


GVDocHoliday said:


> I know when I was that age, just shooting a bow was the greatest thing on earth. I have people ask me what I enjoy more, shooting my bow or hunting. I say flip a coin. My daughters(6 and 3) beg me daily to go outside and shoot their bows(Longbows). I'll probably end up getting them a compound to use as they get to the age of being able to bow hunt, but as of right now, it's impossible for them not to smile when they're shooting their bows.
> 
> Here's my oldest when she was 3yo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gatherer (Mar 3, 2018)

My daughter is 7yrs old she shoot s her bow every month for 2 yrs. she loves it but next year she’s going to hunt for first time with her moms crossbow. She likes the crossbow but not as much as shooting with mom and dad with vertical.I haven’t been able to go hunting archery season or gun season without her since she was 3.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

bapotter said:


> I'd look into joining an JOAD/AADP club. While it is not hunting, shooting your bow is fun and what you'd learn provides a solid foundation for shooting that translates to hunting. Both the kids and you can join together (depending on the club).
> 
> My 10 yr old daughter loves JOAD. She is perfecting her shot with proper fundamentals, having fun earning achievement pins, and building strength so hopefully she can deer hunt with her vertical bow in the next year.
> 
> ...


The JOAD kids in our club usually get some financial help from us when they go to national and international tournaments. 
It's a great program and as stated by bapotter the kids all seem to really love the program.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

I guess im opposite of most people, i want my kid to have the most lethal violent fast accurate killn weapon in her hands when that buck walks by. That for us is a 400+fps xbow.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> I guess im opposite of most people, i want my kid to have the most lethal violent fast accurate killn weapon in her hands when that buck walks by. That for us is a 400+fps xbow.


You're actually in alignment with most people.

Ohio tracks archery kills by age of hunter. The data I received from their DNR is that 95% of deer killed by children under the age of 10 was with a crossbow. The numbers then shift year by year, to the point where the kill is about 50% vertical/50% crossbow by late teens. Hunters in their 20's and early 30's were much more likely to use a vertical rather than crossbow, and then the percentages begin to shift again as the hunter gets older.

It's not always the case, but many of those who have the strongest opinions that a youth should start with a vertical bow have actually never went through the process of grooming a new hunter from age 8 to 18. As a result, they mistakenly assume that starting a youth hunter with a crossbow will somehow affect the child's weapon decision 5-10 years later. Nothing is further from the truth. Anyone who thinks that the preferences of a 10 year will remain constant for the rest of their life simply hasn't yet had much experience with raising children to adulthood.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Also, the philosophy of "it's better to make the child wait a few extra years" instead of getting them started now with a weapon they're proficient with is a deeply flawed concept. There are people who pick up hunting at all ages, but a child who can begin for example at age 10 with a crossbow, which is several years before most are physically ready to hunt with a vertical bow, is much more likely to become hooked on hunting than the one who the parent delays for a couple years.

It's understood in every other endeavor (athletics, music, etc.) that it's better to start at a younger age rather than wait until someone is almost a teenager, but for some odd reason there are hunters who imagine there being benefits to making a child wait.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Life long benefits, not just hunting. There's alot of snowflakes living in their parents basements that are unable to function in society today because everything was made easy for them, and they can't emotionally cope with any type of adversity.

The goal is to raise someone who loves all of the aspects of hunting, and to understand that it's the 'How' that matters, way more than the kill. You're teaching them to have goals and how to work towards it. 

Start small, the main thing is get them shooting, shooting is fun. Reactive targets are a winner(balloons). In the field activities are best for youth. Chasing squirrels and rabbits has a greater impact as a first experience than sitting a waiting for a deer. 

I'll tell you right now, get a bunch of flu flu arrows and take your kids squirrel hunting. They don't need but a 20 lb bow, and they will have a blast. That's something you can do with them all winter. 

Then this next fall if they're ready, you'll know. Only takes a 25lb compound with the right arrow and cut on contact broad head to kill a deer ethically. 

Instant gratification is a poison pill for youth, with long term effects on them as adults. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Life long benefits, not just hunting. There's alot of snowflakes living in their parents basements that are unable to function in society today because everything was made easy for them, and they can't emotionally cope with any type of adversity.
> 
> The goal is to raise someone who loves all of the aspects of hunting, and to understand that it's the 'How' that matters, way more than the kill. You're teaching them to have goals and how to work towards it.
> 
> ...


Lol !!! Ive never read anything so sorry in my life, "poison pill". U gotta be kidding?? My daughter shoots deer with a crossbow so now her life is ruined & will have long term effects. Wow i couldn't make this crap up. 

Dang?!?!?! Not only have i destroyed my daughters life but i just forced my wife to eat a poison pill also!! She just smacked a buck with a xbow this year, what have i done


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Just got back from shooting bows with my 16yo son. He has a Centerpoint 370 crossbow that he got for Christmas and I have my old PSE Viper. He was so proud of his first "bolt shot into another bolt", texting his friends and bragging here at home! 

The crossbow is his first hunting weapon and was purchased after he sat with me this fall. I hunt very highly pressured public land and don't see much so it's hard to get a kid all jacked to go sit and probably see nada. Anyway, it's exciting to get them into something other than the screen and I cherrish every second he wants to spend with me.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Life long benefits, not just hunting. There's alot of snowflakes living in their parents basements that are unable to function in society today because everything was made easy for them, and they can't emotionally cope with any type of adversity.
> 
> The goal is to raise someone who loves all of the aspects of hunting, and to understand that it's the 'How' that matters, way more than the kill. You're teaching them to have goals and how to work towards it.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys.... my experience.. 4 kids now aged 15, 12, 10 and 7. And i have done both. Now each kid is different and it isn't a statistical control group but two kids started with vertical bows Diamond Infinite Edge) and two with cross bows (Parker Challengers). 

I will pick the vertical bow!!! 

I let my kids pick. The thing that was most important to me was to get them outside, happy, and hope that would translate in to a love for shooting and ultimately hunting. 

My two kids with the cross bow certainly started more quickly. No doubt. Shooting dead from 30-40 yards with very little practice (and very little disappointment). They loved it. That translated to a 4 pt at 8 years old and a nice 8 pt at 11 and a couple of does. 

The two kids that chose vertical bows are still working to get to a point they can take it to the field. Their groups aren't tight and they are still pulling light weights. 

So why my conclusion.... My two kids on cross bow have already given up on it. They don't want to shoot. They even ask why and don't understand why they need to practice when they go out and rarely miss. I try to explain to them it is different in the field but because of their success it is though they have reached the top of the mountain and there is nothing more to accomplish. There is little challenge to them. They will hunt but they don't want to practice. They want to just sit in the blind/stand.. set up their tripod and wait for a deer to walk up. And there is a noticeable lack of patience for them. They sit two sits in a row and don't convert they get anxious and are ready to go home. 

My kids with vertical bows have good days and bad. They bug me all of the time to go out and shoot. They watch you tube videos on shooting techniques. They understand frustration and will sit with me every time they are allowed to go even when they don't shoot. They want to practice. They want to shoot balloons. 3D. Different angles. They see the hunting aspect as a material challenge. They know even if one walks up when they sit it will be difficult. They see it as a huge challenge that inspires them. 

So - again.. not a statistical experiment. And i have no regrets of introducing the two to the cross bow (and won't try to fix it). It is actually nice to have the CB at the camp on a rainy day so i can sit in a blind and shoot it when i am up hunting. I am sure i will offend all of those cross bow guys out there... but it is easier... Every shot taken by the kids or me is on a tripod or rail. It is easier. And my goal with the kids isn't easier because i agree 100% with the post above... "easy" is one of the significant issues in our country. At my work, most of our young folks we hire off campus these days struggle with any type of challenge. Our turnover in the first two years off campus is shocking these days. They have so little experience with "difficult". 

I think everyone should do what works best for them. My dad has a CB that i bought him. It is for sure best for him. At his age and with some of his physical issues he has not been able to really shoot a vertical bow for 10 years. I bought it! I think it is great for him. And that is very personal so no judgment here. But for a question about introducing someone (kids) to it. I would just ask what you want to accomplish. If it is quick... Early success... (and happiness) then a CB likely gets you there. If you want something different... I would suggest vertical. 

And this is just my two cents no one paid for! So, all just my humble opinions!! Not trying to start another vertical v. CB battle...


----------



## Gatherer (Mar 3, 2018)

We took all 3 vertical bows to rand today plus crossbow. Never took the crossbow out of the case asked if Izzy wanted to shoot it she said no not yet I’m having fun shooting with everyone on the line. Beautiful,lots of little girls and moms were there shooting too!


----------

